# Australian Dream so far..Visa submitted.CO to be assigned...



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi,

I have been following the expat forum from quite some time and found it very very useful.Thought i would share my experience too.Might be useful to some.Knowledge is power as they say.. 

Our journey so far:

*Decision to move:* August 2012
*Contacted immigration agent*: August 2012
*Skillselect points score:* 60
*ACS Skill Assessment for ICT business analyst:* October 8 2012
*IELTS:* December 2 2012
*EOI lodged*: December 7 2012
*Invited:* January 7 2012
*Lodged visa:*January 26 2013
Awaiting CO...

We are a family of 3 from India moved to Manila Philippines on job 3 years back.We are applying it from here in Manila.We are taking immigration help of Y-Axis.So far they have done pretty good job,we are happy.

Decision to move: Currently we are in Manila,Philippines.Great place.Having great fun times here.Its a great place to live and work.However its great for a 3-5 year stint and not settling down.We had Australia,Canada and Singapore in mind to settle down.When we contacted out immigration agent ,Australia suited us the best.Good economy,Schools, colleges,Work life balance and overal standard of living.We came to Manila through company transfer.My husband works as program manager and me as a project lead in Dell.

Skillselect points score:My Husband is the primary applicant and he scored 60 points.

ACS skills assessment:This was a breeze.My husband got assessed for ICT Business Analyst based on his education and experience.10 years in IT industry and BE in computer sciences.

IELTS: This was a tough nut to crack. IELTS is not about your fluency or your English ability.Its about understanding how the test works and be very alert and well prepared.Practice is the key.My hubby and myself have been in MNC environment for 10 years and have good fluency in English, IELTS is a different ball game.There are lots of free online modules that you can practice from. Give yourself at least 2 months for practice. Hubby scored 6 , and 7.5 overall.

EOI: Our Immigration agent checked and validated all our documents and gave a go ahead to lodge EOI. We lodged it on December 7 12.We were a bit apprehensive when we did not get invited on 31 Jan.We were worried that ICT Business analyst occupation ceiling was filling up fast.Finally got invited on 7th Jan 2013 :clap2:.

Subclass189 visa:Lodged visa on 26th January.Now waiting for a CO assignment.Last i checked on this forum the wait is 8-9 weeks. Not yet done PCC and medicals.Planning to do it end of February 2013 as its takes 8-9 weeks for CO to be assigned so still have time.Your entry date will be as per the validity end date of your PCC and medicals. We need to get a NBI (PCC) here in philippines and also India( Hyderabad where we are from).Will contact the embassy here in a week or 2.

We are super excited and enjoying the whole process.Its going to be a new beginning for us.

Please let me know if you have any questions.I will answer it to the best of my abilities.

Meg.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Megha09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been following the expat forum from quite some time and found it very very useful.Thought i would share my experience too.Might be useful to some.Knowledge is power as they say..
> 
> ...


Glad you're enjoying the process its important to remain positive through the process as it can get stressful, also make sure you keep your agent in-check and don't over rely on them. Congrats and hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## Mr.Wave (Nov 20, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been following the expat forum from quite some time and found it very very useful.Thought i would share my experience too.Might be useful to some.Knowledge is power as they say..
> 
> ...


Glad to see your process..and good luck..

have question: your hubby has more than 10yrs exp and still at 60 points? am i missing something?


----------



## zakavath_sydney (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Megha,
Glad to see your post...

I have also lodged my application on 23jan'13 & medicals were done on 24jan'13 itself & ofcourse PCC was done long back ( 3rd dec'12), my question is: when I check the online status, it shows" Inprogress" and when I asked the agent, he says " we don't come to know co allocation unless we receive any query regarding any documentation from DIAC". he also says that " just be patient, & wait for the grant, becoz no document is pending from our side, since we uploaded all docs". 

Is it the case ? How do we come to know whether co allocated or not ?


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Megha,

That was super fast. Just chill you will get the visa and you will definitely land in australia. However as the number of applications in december are more, its taking more time. All the best.

-Rams


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Mr.Wave said:


> Glad to see your process..and good luck..
> 
> have question: your hubby has more than 10yrs exp and still at 60 points? am i missing something?


His points:
Age :30 points
Education Qualifications :15 points
Overseas experience : 15 Points
Total 60


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

JBY said:


> Glad you're enjoying the process its important to remain positive through the process as it can get stressful, also make sure you keep your agent in-check and don't over rely on them. Congrats and hope you get your grant soon.


I see that you already got your grant.How was your experience?


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Hi Megha,
> 
> That was super fast. Just chill you will get the visa and you will definitely land in australia. However as the number of applications in december are more, its taking more time. All the best.
> 
> -Rams


Congratulations on your grant.When are you travelling?


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

zakavath_sydney said:


> Hi Megha,
> Glad to see your post...
> 
> I have also lodged my application on 23jan'13 & medicals were done on 24jan'13 itself & ofcourse PCC was done long back ( 3rd dec'12), my question is: when I check the online status, it shows" Inprogress" and when I asked the agent, he says " we don't come to know co allocation unless we receive any query regarding any documentation from DIAC". he also says that " just be patient, & wait for the grant, becoz no document is pending from our side, since we uploaded all docs".
> ...


As soon as CO is allotted he will usually contact you in case he needs any additional documents.If everything is fine he will grant the visa.Since you have already uploaded all the documents,Looks like you will get the visa without CO even contacting you..

Other members please correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been following the expat forum from quite some time and found it very very useful.Thought i would share my experience too.Might be useful to some.Knowledge is power as they say..
> 
> ...


Very nicely written Megha  Appreciate your patience in writing big, sharing your entire experience. It will be definitely helpful for others in the journey or PR. 

And wish you and your family good luck for your Grant soon  

Enjoy your time in Philipines too  

Cheers


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Very nicely written Megha  Appreciate your patience in writing big, sharing your entire experience. It will be definitely helpful for others in the journey or PR.
> 
> And wish you and your family good luck for your Grant soon
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind words Cartisol .


----------



## John112 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi,

Its good to hear that your processing almost completed.

Actually me and my wife planning to migrate to Australia. 
Last year when we checked with one of the agent , he recommended to use my wife as a main applicant . Now we are really thinking to move there and contacted the agent again. After he checked, he said that the quota for system analyst already filled. 
Actually my wife has 5 years experience in IT filed as a ETL developer and we both have bachelor degree. I am working as a engineer in a manufacturing field.

Now the agent asks me to wait until next July’13 to reset the quota. But I worried that may be Immigration may change the rule and point system.(nobody know)
Also he mentioned there was a 1 month break in her work experience because when she move from India to Singapore. Currently we are in Singapore for the past 4 years.

So I have few question to clarify.

1) Do we really need to engage an agent as the agent charge around SGD 1000 to 4000.
Because I understand that now a days all the application through online and no need to sent any hard copy to Australia.

2) For the ACS Skill Assessment , what are the documents we have to submit ?

3)Some of my friends said that, its better to use the agent because they have some special format for all the application and other kind of submission . so its will be easy and safe to launching a new application.

4) If any of the expat people here can you please mentioned the main documents we have to produce for the whole process. Do I need any documents from INDIA ?

5) Does my wife one month break in her work experience will affect the point system? Currently she have 5 years of experience including the 1 month break. So she can claim 10 points.

6) IELTS, I worried a bit about it. IF she cant score 7 for all, I think I may need to support under the spouse point. If I have to do so , I need to access my skill from engineers Australia. But what are the documents I need to produce for my skill assessment?

7) last but not least . How is the job market in Australia? We planning to move there once we find a job there from Singapore. If we are a Australian PR ,does it possible to find a job in Australia from Singapore ?

Seeking advice from expats 



Megha09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been following the expat forum from quite some time and found it very very useful.Thought i would share my experience too.Might be useful to some.Knowledge is power as they say..
> 
> ...


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

John112 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its good to hear that your processing almost completed.
> 
> ...


 Its a great decision to move.I know its not easy however nothing is impossible.
Your agent is right.You might need to wait till July' 13 for System Analyst Quota to open again,My suggestion is to find if there are any skill set suitable for your profile meanwhile.

Here are answers for your questions to the best of my knowledge.

1) Do we really need to engage an agent as the agent charge around SGD 1000 to 4000.

Most of the members here on the forum have the done their documentation on their own.The reason why we took help of an agent is we dint want to miss out on anything.With their experience in the field its easier and faster.However Australia immigration website is very comprehensive.Its your choice.We paid close to USD 1200 to the agent.The entire process was quite easy with their help.We took the help of Y axis.They have a good success rate.


2) For the ACS Skill Assessment , what are the documents we have to submit ?

Please refer to :
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ment-Application-Checklist-1-July-2012-V1.pdf

Also :
SkillSelect

3)Some of my friends said that, its better to use the agent because they have some special format for all the application and other kind of submission . so its will be easy and safe to launching a new application.

See the answer for 1st question

4) If any of the expat people here can you please mentioned the main documents we have to produce for the whole process. Do I need any documents from INDIA ?

You will need PCC from India.
Please refer to SkillSelect
for documents required.

5) Does my wife one month break in her work experience will affect the point system? Currently she have 5 years of experience including the 1 month break. So she can claim 10 points.

1 month break should not be a problem as long as you show why, what when , where through a documentary proof.

6) IELTS, I worried a bit about it. IF she cant score 7 for all, I think I may need to support under the spouse point. If I have to do so , I need to access my skill from engineers Australia. But what are the documents I need to produce for my skill assessment?

She could try IELTS again.If she already has 60 Points , IELTS Score of 6 points is sufficient. She need to have competent english to qualify.
Regarding 2nd bit about engineers Australia skill assessment, Please check with senior members. You should be able to find the info online otherwise.( Google engineers Australia skill assessment)

7) last but not least . How is the job market in Australia? We planning to move there once we find a job there from Singapore. If we are a Australian PR ,does it possible to find a job in Australia from Singapore ?

I have been researching extensively on this topic from last few months.My conclusion. There are many immigrants who got their 1st jobs in a week or within a month,There are also ppl waiting for more then 6 months.It all depends on person to person basis.Depends on factors like demand for that job , Competition , your resume , Communication skills etc .Its safe to go with at-least 3- 4 months expenses in hand . Much more safer if one of you goes 1st find a job and other can follow. That way you will have 1 partner still with a job in home country.Search online on websites like Seek.com, indeed .com to see if jobs for your profile are available.Be prepared to apply for a role that is a step or two lower then your current role.Once you break into the job market, its easy to move to a role that you like.Be prepared to start life afresh.

And again these answers are as per my experience and research.Some of the senior members might be able to help you better.

You will find everything in immigration website.

All the best.See you soon in Australia.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> His points:
> Age :30 points
> Education Qualifications :15 points
> Overseas experience : 15 Points
> Total 60


Hey Megha.. nicely put.
However I would suggest start your PCC process at both places as it may take time and you might already be having CO - as 17-18 Jan applicant are receiving grants.
Also better be done with meds too.
Best of luck!


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey Megha.. nicely put.
> However I would suggest start your PCC process at both places as it may take time and you might already be having CO - as 17-18 Jan applicant are receiving grants.
> Also better be done with meds too.
> Best of luck!


Im done with 
Meds - Waiting for the hospital to upload - Mostly early next week
Manila PCC - collection date is 14th - will upload the same day
India PCC- Started the process already .Hoping to get it next week.

Little tensed as 17-18 Jan applicant have their COs already. We applied on 26th so may be by next 1 or 2 weeks we are expecting a nice positive and happy CO to be assigned to us  Don't want any delays from my end.  

Congratulations on your Grant.


----------



## John112 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi megha , thanks a lot for the kind advice 
Now I feel confidence to apply visa with out an agent . 

But I have noticed one thing on my wife experience cert . Only one company described the JD in their cert . The rest two never mentioned the job discription . So is it an issue ? Or we have to prepair it before submit for the assessment ? 

About the reference , do we need to get from all the employers or just one from the current employer side ? ACS assessment ielts is not necessary ? At the time ACS assessed we can complete ielts and submit the visa application , am I right ?

Anyway I have booked ielts on the coming may13 . I hope my wife will score 7 .


----------



## John112 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi megha , 
How did you managed to get the Indian pcc while you are in Manila ? You have to personally present to the induan passport office ? Or any other way? Please advice . Thanks


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Im done with
> Meds - Waiting for the hospital to upload - Mostly early next week
> Manila PCC - collection date is 14th - will upload the same day
> India PCC- Started the process already .Hoping to get it next week.
> ...


Thanks - good to see you have started up things. Its really better to have all docs uploaded before CO is assigned.. save quite some time! Best of luck!


----------



## ronniethedevil (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

I have recently got an invite to apply for Visa Subclass 189.

I am pretty confused about the documents required for claiming employment points. I have been working for the same employer for the past 8 years. 

Do I need to submit Salary Slips, IT Returns or Bank Statements for all the 8 years along with employer reference. Some threads on this forum say only last one year required some say for the entire tenure. I am pretty much confused.

Any advice people. Thanks a lot in advance.

Regards

Ronnie


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

It is always suggested to provided whatever evidence you have. It makes your CO more convincing and speeds up your application process


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

ronniethedevil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently got an invite to apply for Visa Subclass 189.
> 
> ...


You will need Joining letter, If you could manage to get an employment letter from your HR department stating the date of joining , your current roles and responsibilities,Last 6 months pay slips and IT returns.These should do.


----------



## kar007 (Mar 6, 2013)

All the best! Keep us updated...


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

John112 said:


> Hi megha ,
> How did you managed to get the Indian pcc while you are in Manila ? You have to personally present to the induan passport office ? Or any other way? Please advice . Thanks


Hey John, Dont know how i missed this post.Well There are 2 ways to get PCC when abroad.One is through local Indian embassy and other is authorizing a relative to apply and collect PCC from commissioner of police office in your city in India.I opted the 2nd.We authorized my mother to apply and collect the PCC fron Hyderabad.Thats the quickest way.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Friends...My latest update.CO is assigned on March 18th 2013 .Philippine NBI (PCC clearance) obtained and uploaded , Medicals uploaded and Indian PCC Expecting it this week..NBI was easy , Got the medicals done in St Lukes hospital Manila.Its a whole day affair with lot of waiting period between the tests as there are 100s of applicants for USA and Canada.Finally got the medicals uploaded but for some reason after uploading it in the E visa we got an email from health department in DIAC to get complete eye examination for my 6 year old kid.The email told us to get a complete eye examination done through the same panel of doctors who did our medicals and contact CO for any further information.It also said if there is no update from our end the CO will wait for 28 days and decide grant based on the information that's already available. So we got it done yesterday and the hospital will upload it this week.Her eye report is perfect with no defects.I wonder why they asked for the additional test.From my end only pending is PCC. Hoping to get it this week.Now its just a waiting game.Very frustrating but fruitful.Just a noob question..Does this mean her meds are refered?Help from seniors needed.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

CO Assigned.. Team 2 Adelaide.He requested for few more documents like bank statements, IT returns , PCC.My PCC is ready however my Hubby's will be ready by this weekend.will submit rest of it today . Our daughter's meds are uploaded on again on 22/3/13. Mine and hubby's meds are finalised.


----------



## saraalphi (Mar 14, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> CO Assigned.. Team 2 Adelaide.He requested for few more documents like bank statements, IT returns , PCC.My PCC is ready however my Hubby's will be ready by this weekend.will submit rest of it today . Our daughter's meds are uploaded on again on 22/3/13. Mine and hubby's meds are finalised.


Hi Megha,

I was just going through this post and find it very helpful . I applied for my 189 visa on 11th March. PCC is completed and is preparing to do the medicals next week.

All the best for you

Regards


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

saraalphi said:


> Hi Megha,
> 
> I was just going through this post and find it very helpful . I applied for my 189 visa on 11th March. PCC is completed and is preparing to do the medicals next week.
> 
> ...


All the best.So far PCC was the toughest for me.You already got it.All the best


----------



## saraalphi (Mar 14, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> All the best.So far PCC was the toughest for me.You already got it.All the best


It was quite easy for me to get the PCC. Applied through PSK in Ernakulam and they provided them in no time. It just took nearly 1 hour to complete all the formalities.

Regards


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

John: Why wait to lodge EOI until July? It is first come first served, so now while waiting more people are entering the queue and will be served once the quota is reset again.

Or did i miss something?


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Finally got the hubby's Indian PCC and sent the same to CO.Nothing is pending from our end just need to wait till the golden mail arrives.Meanwhile I have started my Job Preparations.


----------



## AtifALi27 (Mar 11, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> Finally got the hubby's Indian PCC and sent the same to CO.Nothing is pending from our end just need to wait till the golden mail arrives.Meanwhile I have started my Job Preparations.


Hi Megha,
Any updates? your CO is from which team?


----------



## TreasureHunter (Mar 28, 2013)

Excellent writeup. Thanks for sharing it. All the best.


----------



## AtifALi27 (Mar 11, 2013)

AtifALi27 said:


> Hi Megha,
> Any updates? your CO is from which team?


Hi All,
Any body from team 34 Brisbane ,who have recieved a grant recently.!


SSpoints : 60||Lodge/Ack visa:17/1/13|Awaiting CO... :20/3 |Docs submitted:8th April |Grant :..


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Got an email from the CO asking for PCC issued by Indian Embassy in Philippines.Earlier we obtained PCC from Hyderabad commissioner's office with great difficulty and spending lot of money.However that's not the correct PCC for NRI's which i came to know after our CO contacted us.So we went to Indian embassy in Manila for PCC. Surprisingly we got it in 2 days.Lesson learnt.Moved on.So submitted it today.:ranger:


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

AtifALi27 said:


> Hi Megha,
> Any updates? your CO is from which team?


Adelaide GSM Team 2. His innitials are MD.


----------

